# Does a reptile vet need to sight your licence?



## Nikki88 (Jun 19, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick question, I’m wondering if you need to show your licence to see a reptile vet? We have an ageing beardie (12yrs) who’s showing signs of old age and deteriorating with lethargy and unwillingness to eat etc so we’d like to have her checked out to see if she’s suffering at all and what our options are. 
I don’t remember having to show our licence previously but thought I’d ask.


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 19, 2019)

Most of them don't ask. Many of them will happily treat unlicensed or outright illegal things like exotics.

As far as I know there isn't a cure for old age, but good luck with your beardy.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Jun 20, 2019)

No , never been asked .

Nor do they bat an eyelid when I've on occasion presented with an injured or sick wild reptile needing help.


----------



## Abstractivity (Jun 20, 2019)

Sorry to hear your beardie is getting to that age.  Definitely worth looking at putting them to sleep humanely (if that is what your alluding to). recently let my last guinea pig go naturally and felt a little guilty afterwards. I know it sounds horrible but I simply couldn't afford it monetarily. Sometimes they're a little ambiguous with how much it would cost and vets never seem to make up an amount to how much it costs. Either way I'd ring a Proper Reptile vet to make sure they get everything right.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 20, 2019)

Nikki88 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a quick question, I’m wondering if you need to show your licence to see a reptile vet? We have an ageing beardie (12yrs) who’s showing signs of old age and deteriorating with lethargy and unwillingness to eat etc so we’d like to have her checked out to see if she’s suffering at all and what our options are.
> I don’t remember having to show our licence previously but thought I’d ask.


they don't care if you have a license or not, they only care about helping animals. But are you sure it's old age and not brumation slowing her down? My 10YO was a bit slow but went to sleep as normal this year


----------



## Nikki88 (Jun 25, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> they don't care if you have a license or not, they only care about helping animals. But are you sure it's old age and not brumation slowing her down? My 10YO was a bit slow but went to sleep as normal this year


Thank you for the replies everyone, she sadly passed away the same night in her sleep we’re pretty heart broken. She didn’t seem to be in any pain, just faded very quickly all of a sudden.


----------



## TheRamiRocketMan (Jun 25, 2019)

Nikki88 said:


> Thank you for the replies everyone, she sadly passed away the same night in her sleep we’re pretty heart broken. She didn’t seem to be in any pain, just faded very quickly all of a sudden.



So sorry to hear that. My dragon was also 12 years old and died just two months ago...they probably both hatched in the same season. Condolences for your loss.


----------



## Nikki88 (Jun 25, 2019)

TheRamiRocketMan said:


> So sorry to hear that. My dragon was also 12 years old and died just two months ago...they probably both hatched in the same season. Condolences for your loss.


My condolences for your loss as well, that’s really sweet to think they may have hatched the same season.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 25, 2019)

Sorry for your loss, pets are part of the family too


----------

